# Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?



## Grizzl

Ein heimischer Angelladen meldete gerade die Nachricht.

Prüfbedingungen ändern sich und sollen schwieriger werden.

Wer weiß zu der Thematik etwas?

Inwiefern erfolgen Änderungen ?


Da hat man in Medien soviel Zustimmung zu dem Thema Angeln bekommen und nun ändern sich die Bestimmungen ?#q


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Vielleicht solltes du das in deinem PLZ Bereich posten?
Die Prüfungen sind ja nicht überall gleich.

Wat hast du denn überhaupt gehört(erzählt wird ja viel)?


----------



## Grizzl

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Südwestfalen- NRW - PLZ 5

Quelle:
http://www.angelshop-dornseifer.de/


----------



## Knispel

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Keine Prüfung ist schwer, wenn man sich richtig vorbereitet hat - ich weiß also nicht was ihr immer habt und wenn dieser "ganze" Lehrgang nur über zwei Wochenenden und einem Abend geht - können keine großen Anforderungen abverlangt werden !


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Keine Prüfung ist schwer, wenn man sich richtig vorbereitet hat - ich weiß also nicht was ihr immer habt und wenn dieser "ganze" Lehrgang nur über zwei Wochenenden und einem Abend geht - können keine großen Anforderungen abverlangt werden !




Reden wir schon schwer oder aufwändig? Mein bester Kumpel hat 2013 seinen Schein in Hessen gemacht....


Voll Berufstätig usw. Kurs war an 2 Wochenenden jeweils den ganzen SA + Sonntag.


Viel gebracht hat der Kurs nicht... die darauffolgenden Wochen und das Lernen der Fragen daheim haben es dann zum vollen Erfolg werden lassen. Bis auf die Tatsachen, dass einige Fragen und Antworten noch aus Opas Zeiten stammen - sind die nicht schwer, aber es sind eben viele...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Die Anglerprüfung ist wirklich schwerer Tobak, wenn man bedenkt, das jedes halbwegs am Angeln interessiertes Kind das ohne großen Lernaufwand schafft.

Die hohen Durchfallquoten sprechen nicht für den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Prüfung, sondern gegen die Intelligenz der Angler.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Anglerprüfung ist wirklich schwerer Tobak, wenn man bedenkt, das jedes halbwegs am Angeln interessiertes Kind das ohne großen Lernaufwand schafft.
> 
> Die hohen Durchfallquoten sprechen nicht für den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Prüfung, sondern gegen die Intelligenz der Angler.




Ist auswending lernen von teils längst überholten Fragen und Antworten eine Sache der Intelligenz oder der Ausdauer?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Weder das eine noch das andere ist für das bestehen der Anglerprüfung notwendig.


----------



## Storm

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Wie schon Allrounder geschrieben hat,  wenn man daran interessiert ist,  geht es deutlich leichter.  
Ich habe damals auch nur 3-4 letzten Tagen vor der Prüfung intensiv gelernt. 
Nach 20-25 Minuten ging ich schon nach Hause. Als Ergebnis gab es nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler.


----------



## Dennis Knoll

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Tatsachen, dass einige Fragen und Antworten noch aus Opas Zeiten stammen - sind die nicht schwer, aber es sind eben viele...


Wenn ich richtig liege, dann sind das doch 6 Kapitel mit jeweils 60 Multiple-Choice Fragen, oder? Das sind 360 Frage.

Klingt auf dem ersten Blick nach viel, ist es aber eigentlich nicht.




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die hohen Durchfallquoten sprechen nicht für den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Prüfung, sondern gegen die Intelligenz der Angler.


Echt jetzt, die Durchfallquote ist hoch?
Wenn ich richtig liege, dann gab es bei uns damals nur einen der durchgefallen ist. 

Die Prüfung habe ich als Kinderleicht in Erinnerung. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, das ich damals sehr begeistert bei der Sache war und das dies natürlich dafür gesorgt hat, das ich mir die Dinge (trotz schlechtem Gedächtnis) gut merken konnte. Genau genommen kannte ich damals alle 360 Fragen Auswändig, da ich mir ein Programm dazu geschrieben hatte.
(Heute sieht das leider anders aus)

Wer ein wenig Interesse an der Materie hat, der wird es schaffen. Ich vermute allerdings das die Durchfallquote durch jüngere Mitglieder oder durch Leute, die einfach nur die Prüfung machen wollen, steigt. Bei uns gab es damals auch mehrere Leute die einfach nur die Prüfung mal gemacht haben wollen. Angeln war da kein Hobby. Es war lediglich Gesellschaftlicher Natur um mal mit Freunden "mit zu können". Das da das Interesse fehlt und es schwieriger ist, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## olli81

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Hab meine Prüfung letzten September gemacht. 
Nachdem ich zwar als Kind über 10jahre geabgelt habe aber zum prüfungszeitpunkt seit gut 15jahren keine rute mehr und in der hand gehabt habe.
Ich hab zwei oder drei wochen lang per app gelernt und es locker flockig hin bekommen ohne überhaupt einen kurs belegt zu haben.
Man muss, wie meine Vorredner  bereits  sagten, nur voll bei der sache sein dann läuft das schon.  Der Prüfer hat kein Interesse jemanden durchfallen zu lassen.


----------



## Grizzl

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Es geht mir egtl. um den Bewegungsgrund warum jetzt die Prüfung schwieriger werden soll.


Die Prüfung an sich hab ich ohne lernen, auch hinbekommen, weil ich als kleiner junge sehr oft unterwegs war...

Meiner Meinung müsste man zu alten Verhältnissen zurück kehren mit Angel zsm bauen , einem Unterhandwurf und Überkopf.
Dann bleibt auch nicht so viel Metall und Schnüre in den Bäumen hängen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Mal ehrlich:
Über den Sinn und Unsinn der Anglerprüfung kann man streiten(wurde hier auch schon getan),; ich halte sie z.B. für überflüssigen Bürokratieschwachsinn einer westlichen Industrienation, die zuviel Wohlstand, zu viel zu fressen, zu wenig Krieg, zu viel individualbetonte Politik am Start hat.
Trotz alledem ist das Ding meiner Meinung nach auch heute nicht schwer und durch jeden Hauptschüler zu schaffen, wenn auch nicht ohne Fleiß(für die Doofen unter den Hauptschülern.)
Wer wider Erwarten ein sprachliches Verständnisproblem hat, hat dieses aufgrund mangelnder Integrationsmaßnahmen bzw. weil der Deutschkurs für Asylbewerber schei$e war oder er selbigem zu häufig fern geblieben ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



glavoc schrieb:


> PS. in Rage versetzt mich immer noch, dein letzter Satz. So doitsch-teutonisch-Schlandlike...ahne ich bereits wie weltgewandt, softskilled und globalvernetzt sein Verfasser ist
> 
> Mal sehen was du so blubberst, wenn in zehn Jahren die Automobilindustrie hier abgewickelt wird...dann kannst ja immer noch zeigen was für ein toller Hecht in dir steckt- JAWOHL!!



Was willst du uns mit diesem tollen Statement sagen??
Das Beherrschen der Landessprache ist eine Grundvoraussetzung, wenn man in einem Land langfristig klarkommen will.

Ich stelle in meiner Abteilung niemanden ein, der nicht deutsch spricht. Über die notwendige Perfektion kann man reden, aber zumindest der Wille zum lernen muss da sein.

Genau so handhabe ich das übrigens in der Fußballmannschaft, wo ich Jugendtrainer bin. Da spielen neben deutschen Kindern Jungs aus Australien, Kanada, England, Kroatien und Frankreich. Alle sprechen deutsch. Ohne geht's nämlich nicht, weil die Jungs dann nix mitbekommen und ausgeschlossen sind.

Und bzgl. deiner Aussagen oben (weltgewandt, global vernetzt, ...): Ich bin Inhaber eines US-Arbeitsvisums und habe bisher Jahre meines Arbeitslebens in allen möglichen Ländern der Welt verbracht. #h


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Lustig, wie hier wieder das Thema abdriftet.

Von einer schlichten Frage zur Fischereiprüfung zu einer  teilweise unsachlichen Diskussionen über Integration.

Wen es wirklich interessiert, der sollte bei der Fischereibehörde nachfragen.


----------



## Anthe

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Was soll da schwerer werden?
Ab 2015 gibt es für NRW ein neues fälschungssichereres Prüfungszeugnis. Der Fragenkatalog wurde aktualisiert und die praktische Prüfung wurde durch die Aufnahme weiterer Fischarten bei den Bildtafeln erweitert.

Was soll da bitte schwerer sein als vorher? Ebenso 60 Fragen in 6 Themengebieten, 45 müssen richtig sein, in jedem Themengebiet mindestens 50% der Fragen also 5 richtig sein. Dazu die Praktische Prüfung.

Falsche Panikmache, weil sich niemand richtig informieren will.

Link über die Änderung hier: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCwQFjAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fredmine.piratenfraktion-nrw.de%2Fattachments%2Fdownload%2F9612%2FMMV16-1842.pdf&ei=PDQ5VLiBIsnOygPbh4GIDg&usg=AFQjCNHD-SwMsY5BflToWFBnGgIbWI3u6g&sig2=jsZeneQBG0EWei17Z1RmOA&bvm=bv.77161500,d.bGQ


----------



## Grizzl

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

@ Anthe 
Danke , dass du etwas Klarheit in das Thema bringst, auf solch eine Antwort habe ich erwartet.


War mir schon klar, dass das Thema abdriften wird  Jeder hat seinen eigenen Gedankengänge.

@ glavoc

Also erst kritisierst du andere Aussagen und stellst dich mit deiner eigenen Aussage bloß 

Ich gebe dir in einer Hinsicht recht 60 % Erwirtschaftungen aus Industrie sind aus der Automobilindustrie. Nur weil die Produktion ins Ausland verlegt wird, ein Trend zur Automatisierung entsteht , meinst du, dass Deutschland zu Grunde geht.

"Forschung, Wissen und Innovation" das ist Deutschland, sowas kann sich keiner aneignen.

Daher pack dein Dosenfutter zusammen und sperr dich im Keller ein oder wander aus.


Topic Closed:m


----------



## -TiTo-

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Schade das hier Unmengen an Müll gepostet wurde aber danke für die sinnvollen Infos!


----------



## Psykoman_86

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Wird Zeit, wenn da was passieren sollte..

Fischereischeinprüfung ist echt nen Witz.. Bundesweit sollten se nen richtigen "Lehrgang" zur Pflicht machen.


----------



## oberfranke

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



Psykoman_86 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, wenn da was passieren sollte..
> 
> Fischereischeinprüfung ist echt nen Witz.. Bundesweit sollten se nen richtigen "Lehrgang" zur Pflicht machen.


Ich gebe dir völlig recht. Als Angler greift man in die Natur ein und hat das Recht Tiere zu fangen und zu töten. Da soll man einfach Verantwortung zeigen und auch das nötige Wissen dazu haben. Das geht nur über ne vernünftige "Ausbildung" bei dem man das dazugehörige Wissen erhält und mit ablegen einer Prüfung nachweist.
Wenn ich mir betrachte was für Vollpfosten sich Angler nennen, ist da dringend eine Nachbesserung erforderlich.


----------



## Jamdoumo

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Anglerprüfung ist wirklich schwerer Tobak, wenn man bedenkt, das jedes halbwegs am Angeln interessiertes Kind das ohne großen Lernaufwand schafft.
> 
> Die hohen Durchfallquoten sprechen nicht für den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Prüfung, sondern gegen die Intelligenz der Angler.


 
Absolut richtig!

Ich bin absolut dafür die Prüfung mit mehr Anspruch, Aufwand (finanziell und zeitlich)und Inhalten zu versehen.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Na ja, wieso höherer finanzieller Aufwand, in welche Richtung soll das führen?

Zum aktuellen Vorgang kann man tatsächlich sagen, die Prüfung wird leicht den Beständen angepasst, bestimmt nicht erschwert. Es handelt sich schlicht um eine kleine Ergänzung.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4215170&postcount=1274

Die Novellierung ist überhaupt erst der Rede wert, seit einige Kursanbieter und Vereine (natürlich völlig uneigennützig) Panik gemacht und irgendwelche Gerüchte verbreitet haben.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Absolut richtig!
> 
> Ich bin absolut dafür die Prüfung mit mehr Anspruch, Aufwand (finanziell und zeitlich)und Inhalten zu versehen.





Warum willst du umbedingt den Einstieg ins Hobby Angeln noch erschweren? Dir Prüfund und der Kurs gehört angepasst.... moderner gestaltet. Mit Praktika am See/ Fluss.... 


Das fehlt bei einigen Kursen komplett (ich hab auch nur Theorie gehabt - war aber vorher am Angeln interessiert und habe wie fast alle mit Opa und Vater als Knirps schwarz geangelt....)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir betrachte was für Vollpfosten sich Angler nennen, ist da dringend eine Nachbesserung erforderlich.



Ach..und das wird mit geänderten Prüfungsabläufen automatisch besser?Wunschdenken

Wer am Wasser partout die Sau rauslassen möchte,macht das auch mit 08/15-,angepasster-oder überhaupt keiner Prüfung.

Kein Prüfungswisch der Welt, schützt vor der praktischen Umsetzung gelegentlich auftretender menschl.Dummheit.

Kurse anpassen,zeitgem.und vor allem praktischer gestalten-nicht schwieriger und teuer.

Wobei ich dann aber immer noch nicht begreife, warum profaner Fischfang einer vorherigen Prüfungspflicht unterliegt, während Kinder(v)erziehung wirklich jeder auch noch so "Talentfreien" Existenz freisteht.


----------



## Jamdoumo

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ach..und das wird mit geänderten Prüfungsabläufen automatisch besser?Wunschdenken
> 
> Wer am Wasser partout die Sau rauslassen möchte,macht das auch mit 08/15-,angepasster-oder überhaupt keiner Prüfung.
> 
> Kein Prüfungswisch der Welt, schützt vor der praktischen Umsetzung gelegentlich auftretender menschl.Dummheit.


 
Absolut korrekt! 

ABER (und damit kommen wir zu meiner These) Wer für den Schein richtig inverstiert hat, in welcher Form auch immer) für den ist der Schein mehr Wert als etwas, dass ich für nen Hunni "neu besorgen" kann. 

Und somit überlegen es sich diejenigen -oder ein Teil derer- vielleicht doch nochmal anders wie man sich am Wasser verhält....Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße,Schwarzangeln Müll...

Kurzum, was nix kostet ist auch nix! 

Sicherlich muss man da Grenzen ziehen damit Kinder nicht vom Hobby Angeln abgeschreckt werden. Aber nehmen wir mal an ab 18 wäre das so, dass ein Angelschein 1000 EUR kostet....

Vielleicht.....vielleicht aber auch nicht würde sich etwas ändern!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Bei 1000 € alleine für den Schein, brauchst du dir über Nachwuchs in den Vereinen dann wohl keine Gedanken mehr zu machen..das können viele potentiell Interessierte kaum stemmen.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Meine These - je mehr der Angelschein kostet umso mehr wird versucht die Kosten wieder rein zu holen!


Und solange es zu wenige oder kaum Kontrollen und gar Sanktionen gibt, wird sich an der Einstellung vieler nichts ändern.


Frag doch mal 10 Angler ... du bekommst von min 7 die Aussage, dass sich Angeln auch "lohnen" muss. Sprich die Leute wollen für das eingesetzte Geld + Zeit auch Erfolge sehen. Und je teurer alles wird umso mehr versuchen einige die Nachbarn mit frischem Fisch kostendeckend zu versorgen. Öfters schon mitbekommen.... denn -  so O-ton: Angeln muss sich ja lohnen....


Ein weiteres Argumet kontra höherer Prüfungsausgaben ist die bereits vorhandene Situation des Vergreisens der Vereine.... Bis zu einem gewissen Alter dürfen die meisten Jugendlichen mit dem Jugendfischereischein am Gewässer zusammen mit einem berechtigtem Angelscheininhaber angeln. Dann kommt die Grenze, wo die Jungs und Mädels den Schein machen müssen.... wie willst du einem Schüler, Studenten oder Azubi erklären dass er nun 1000€ für nen Angelschein hinlegen muss....


Teils sind gerade dann Dinge wie Führerschein, eigenes Auto, Ausbidlung usw. weit wichtiger... also kehrt die Jugend dem Verein den Rücken  ... Fazit: Jugendproblem in Vereinen. (Und das betrifft sogar Vereine, die keine großen Zugangskosten haben)...


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bei 1000 € alleine für den Schein, brauchst du dir über Nachwuchs in den Vereinen dann wohl keine Gedanken mehr zu machen..das können viele potentiell Interessierte kaum stemmen.




Good Post.... haben sich unsere Gedankengänge gerade überschnitten!


----------



## Jamdoumo

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Good Post.... haben sich unsere Gedankengänge gerade überschnitten!


 

Eben nicht! 

Ein Jagdschein kostet z.B. wesentlich mehr....Und jetzt kommt mir nicht damit, dass es an der Ballerei liegt! Und die müssen sich um Nachwuchs auch keine Sorgen machen. Oder?

ABER:

Ich sagte ja man muss ne Grenze ziehen damit die Kinder nicht vom Hobby abgehalten werden... Azubis,Studis, Kinder etc. bekommen doch überall Ermäßigungen. Wieso dann da nicht? 

Leute die jetzt denken Anglen muss sich lohnen verschachern und entnehmen bereits jetzt schon jeden Fisch den sie fangen. Diese Anzahl wird m.E. nach nicht größer werden.


----------



## 1/4Profi

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Guten Tag,

Ich mache immoment ein Angelprüfungsvorbereitungskurs da ich in c.a 4-6 Wochen meine Prüfung habe. Seid 2 Wochen (jeden Sonntag) machen wir jetzt die Praxis und wir (NRW) müssen wie in glaub fast jeden Bundesland die Angelsachen waidgerecht zusammenlegen und (Landen,Messen,betäuben,töten,hakenklösen,usw) Nach der Reihenfolge legen.
Und mein "Lehrer" sagte das nächstes Jahr die Schüler alles zusammenbauen müssen (mit Angelknoten, Bebleiung, usw.)
Und das in der gleichen Zeit von 15 Minuten!!! 
Also zum Glück bin ich dies Jahr noch dran obwohl ich das gut finde das man zusammenbauen muss (die Zeit könnte vielleicht etwas länger gemacht werden).
Naja ich freue mich schon wenn ich alleine ohne Papa angeln kann aber ich muss ja noch warten bis ich 14 bin#q Das ist zum Glück nur 1 Monat nach der Prüfung.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## olaft64

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Das Thema Prüfung wurde letztes Jahr hier im Forum heftig diskutiert. 

Fakt ist, dass die Prüfung in Baden-Württemberg trotz massivem Pflicht-Lehrgang (35 Pflichtstunden- ein Thema verpasst, keine Prüfung) nicht annähernd fertige Angler ans Wasser entlässt. Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren im Kurs keine Angel in der Hand, keine Montage gebaut usw.

Und Müll hinterlassen und Fische planlos abknüppeln tun sicherlich nicht nur Schwarzangler...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



1/4Profi schrieb:


> Und mein "Lehrer" sagte das nächstes Jahr die Schüler alles zusammenbauen müssen (mit Angelknoten, Bebleiung, usw.)



Hmmm,mussten wir, ich ,damals bei meiner Prüfung auch,das war aber 1981.#c

Trotzdem kein Hexenwerk wenn man interesse daran hat.


----------



## ollidaiwa

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Tag,

ich habe hier nicht alles verfolgen können und da ein Bekannter gerade für die Angelscheinprüfung das Werfen übt, frage ich deswegen nochmal doof nach:

Welche Distanzen, welche Würfe (Überkopf-, Pendelwurf o.ä.) und wieviel Punkte sollte man (Hamburg) bei der Wurfprüfung schaffen?
Und wie hiess die zu treffende Scheibe nochmal?
Ahrensberger?

Gruß


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Eben nicht!
> 
> Ein Jagdschein kostet z.B. wesentlich mehr....Und jetzt kommt mir nicht damit, dass es an der Ballerei liegt! Und die müssen sich um Nachwuchs auch keine Sorgen machen. Oder?
> 
> ABER:
> 
> Ich sagte ja man muss ne Grenze ziehen damit die Kinder nicht vom Hobby abgehalten werden... Azubis,Studis, Kinder etc. bekommen doch überall Ermäßigungen. Wieso dann da nicht?
> 
> Leute die jetzt denken Anglen muss sich lohnen verschachern und entnehmen bereits jetzt schon jeden Fisch den sie fangen. Diese Anzahl wird m.E. nach nicht größer werden.





Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis einen Jäger.... 


das kannst du gar nicht mit Angeln vergleichen. Wie schon angedeutet - das eine ist ne Angelrute mit nem Haken. Das andere ne scharfe Schusswaffe. Entsprechend sind die Auflagen viel viel höher. (eig gar nicht vergleichbar).


Und ja - Jäger haben ein Jugendproblem.... Denn Reviere in D sind recht dünn gesäht... dann teure Pachten und auch Pflichten, über die man als Angler nur lachen kann. Da herrschen ganz andere Verhältnisse... ohne Revier etc. kommst du gar nicht zum Schuss 


Und dann ist da noch das Image Jäger... denen geht es auch nicht viel besser als uns Anglern. Nur haben die noch ein wenig Rückendeckung vom eigenen Jagdverband...


Und was das Thema Vereine und Ermäßigungen... die existieren eig nur solange, wie der Jugendfischereischein zählt. Sofern ich nicht falsch informiert bin ist spätestens ab 16 was den Jugendfischereinschein angeht Ende... Und ab da zählst du dann zu den Erwachsenen.


Studentenrabatte usw. siehst du selten bis gar nicht. Warum sollte das ein Verein auch machen  Gerade diese Gruppen haben ja am meisten Freizeit zum Angeln....


----------



## Jamdoumo

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis einen Jäger....
> 
> 
> das kannst du gar nicht mit Angeln vergleichen. Wie schon angedeutet - das eine ist ne Angelrute mit nem Haken. Das andere ne scharfe Schusswaffe. Entsprechend sind die Auflagen viel viel höher. (eig gar nicht vergleichbar).
> 
> 
> Und ja - Jäger haben ein Jugendproblem.... Denn Reviere in D sind recht dünn gesäht... dann teure Pachten und auch Pflichten, über die man als Angler nur lachen kann. Da herrschen ganz andere Verhältnisse... ohne Revier etc. kommst du gar nicht zum Schuss
> 
> 
> Und dann ist da noch das Image Jäger... denen geht es auch nicht viel besser als uns Anglern. Nur haben die noch ein wenig Rückendeckung vom eigenen Jagdverband...
> 
> 
> Und was das Thema Vereine und Ermäßigungen... die existieren eig nur solange, wie der Jugendfischereischein zählt. Sofern ich nicht falsch informiert bin ist spätestens ab 16 was den Jugendfischereinschein angeht Ende... Und ab da zählst du dann zu den Erwachsenen.
> 
> 
> Studentenrabatte usw. siehst du selten bis gar nicht. Warum sollte das ein Verein auch machen  Gerade diese Gruppen haben ja am meisten Freizeit zum Angeln....


 
#c

Sorry aber Du hast nicht verstanden was ich meine.

Aber... schön das Dein Freund Jäger ist!


----------



## 1/4Profi

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> ich habe hier nicht alles verfolgen können und da ein Bekannter gerade für die Angelscheinprüfung das Werfen übt, frage ich deswegen nochmal doof nach:
> 
> Welche Distanzen, welche Würfe (Überkopf-, Pendelwurf o.ä.) und wieviel Punkte sollte man (Hamburg) bei der Wurfprüfung schaffen?
> Und wie hiess die zu treffende Scheibe nochmal?
> Ahrensberger?
> 
> Gruß


 
Bei uns in NRW muss man garnicht Werfen.
Sicher das das Teil der Prüfung ist?

LG


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Kann je nach BL unterschiedlich sein.

Fischereirecht=Ländersache.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

Es wäre gut, wenn der TE oder ein Mod den Titel des Threads richtigerweise mit "in NRW" ergänzt...


----------



## AndiHam

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> ich habe hier nicht alles verfolgen können und da ein Bekannter gerade für die Angelscheinprüfung das Werfen übt, frage ich deswegen nochmal doof nach:
> 
> Welche Distanzen, welche Würfe (Überkopf-, Pendelwurf o.ä.) und wieviel Punkte sollte man (Hamburg) bei der Wurfprüfung schaffen?
> Und wie hiess die zu treffende Scheibe nochmal?
> Ahrensberger?
> 
> Gruß


 
Hallo,
in Hamburg gehört das "Werfen" nicht zur Prüfung. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## JasonP

*AW: Angelprüfungen 2015 deutlich schwieriger ?*

mhh, ich glaub die antwort hilft ihm jetzt auch nicht mehr


----------

